# Nortrak NT204.



## Forrest T (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a Nortrak NT 204, 2008 model. I am trying to find how to remove the sediment bowl assembly from the tank. It really tight space and I'm not sure how to get it out. Anyone else ever dealt with this issue? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Forrest T welcome to the forum.

Below is a picture of a sediment bowl for a Nortrac NT204 . Does it resemble the one you have on your tractor?
Looks like there is a thumbscrew on the bottom of the bowl to drain it. If you want to remove it, there is a round cap that holds the bowl to the main body, probably just hand tight. If it won't cooperate, gently tap against the serrated section with a hammer & screwdriver to get it started unscrewing. I think the black piece is is just a protective plastic cover over a fuel screen that fits up inside the tank.

Ooops. Forgot the picture. But pogobill caught it. See picture on his post.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like BigT says, if you get the bowl off, there should be room to remove the last section of the sediment bowl assembly.









180.50.030 ( Fuel sediment cup bowl/ no holding nut )







www.circlegtractorparts.com


----------



## Forrest T (Jun 21, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Forrest T welcome to the forum.
> 
> Below is a picture of a sediment bowl for a Nortrac NT204 . Does it resemble the one you have on your tractor?
> Looks like there is a thumbscrew on the bottom of the bowl to drain it. If you want to remove it, there is a round cap that holds the bowl to the main body, probably just hand tight. If it won't cooperate, gently tap against the serrated section with a hammer & screwdriver to get it started unscrewing. I think the black piece is is just a protective plastic cover over a fuel screen that fits up inside the tank.
> ...


Big T, that's not the same as mine, my bowl has a solid glass fuel bowl. There's what appears to be a nut that's threaded up against the tank. The manual says to unscrew the assembly, but it doesn't tell me how to disconnect the fuel line, or the process of unscrewing it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Forrest, 

Send us a picture of your sediment bowl. The bowl must come off.


----------

